# Shipping household goods from DE to USA



## Phil Gillette

Anyone have information on shipping your possessions from Germany back to the U.S?


----------



## James3214

Hi Phil,

I have never shipped anything anywhere from Germany but I am sure there will be someone on here shortly who has done it in the past and can help more.

I am not sure what you need to know but to start with maybe you could do a google search or contact this removal company who are based near to me and have moved stuff to the US before:

confern


----------



## Bevdeforges

I never wound up moving back to the US - but did move onward to France from Germany.

You need to find an international Umzug or Spedition company - and ideally you should try and find one with membership in one of the big international associations of movers. They should be able to tell you who they work with in the US (chances are it will be someone with ties to the big moving companies over there - United, Mayflower, whoever else). 

Get a couple of quotes and ask lots of questions before you decide. Insure your shipment - there are no end of weird things that could happen to your things and if there is insurance riding on the shipment, chances are they'll take better care with it.

Not sure what other sort of information you're looking for.
Cheers,
Bev


----------

